# H. Upmann Connoisseur No. 50 Cigar Review - mellow smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

a nice even tempered mellow smoke. good volume of smoke. good draw and choco, expresso with a little wood. better than the standard line. a little ...

Read the full review here: H. Upmann Connoisseur No. 50 Cigar Review - mellow smoke


----------

